# 2 Monitore - einer "unscharf"?



## Daniel89 (12. März 2010)

GELÖST; DANKE!

Hallo Leute!

Erstmal ein Lob! Tolles Forum hier und interessantes zu entdecken.

*Definition der Elemente:*

Ich habe mit einen neuen 24 Zoll "Acer S243HL" LED Backlight Monitor zugelegt (2x HDMI, 1x VGA) und würde diesen gerne neben meinem alten 22 Zoll "LG L225WS" (1x VGA) verwenden.

Meine Grafikkarte ist die GeForce GT 220 unter Windows 7 64 bit mit aktuellem NvidiaTreiber vom 11.01.2010 und den Anschlüssen HDMI, VGA und DVI.

*Mein Problem:*
Der Acer ist über HDMI angeschlossen, der LG über VGA - Der Rechner erkennt den Acer und zeigt alles perfekt an. Der Rechner erkennt den LG als "Nicht PnP Monitor" und zeigt das Bild verschwommen und unscharf an. Wieso erkennt er den LG plötzlich als nicht PNP Monitor???? Auch die Auslösung scheiner "verzogen". Korrektur mittels Monitor oder GraKa einstellungen nicht möglich.

So.. nun habe ich den PnP deinstalliert im Geräte Manager. Bei einem Neustart wieder er aber wieder als solcher erkannt.

Ich habe von einem Bekannten den Tip erhalten, mal den LG statt über VGA an den DVI Anschluss mittels eines DVI/VGA Adapeters anzuschließen (auf Grund möglicher Sperren wegen HDMI / VGA). So hängt nun der Acer über HDMI und der LG (mit VGA Kabel und Adpater) am DVI Anschluss der GraKa.
- > Der Acer wird wie gehabt perfekt dargestellt, der LG gar nicht mehr - es erscheint die Meldung "check signal cable" auf dem LG.

Verbinde ich den Acer mit dem VGA Anschluss und den LG wie gehabt mittels VGA/DVI Adapter am DVI Anschluss, zeigts den LG wie gehabt nicht an (check signal cable) und das Bild vom Acer am VGA Anschluss wird verschwommen bzw. unscharf und verzogen dargestellt..

Ich bin verzweifelt... Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, dass beide gemeinsam nebeneinander uneingeschränkt funktionieren... 

Ich hoffe, ich finde hier Hilfe. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Imens0 (12. März 2010)

Ein TFT am VGA-Ausgang (analog) wird nie ein so gutes Bild liefern wie an DVI oder HDMI (digital). Du müsstest beide Bildschirme an einem Digitalen Ausgang anschließen. Ich weiß nur nicht was deine Grafikkarte für Anschlussmöglichkeiten bietet.
Es bringt übrigens nichts von VGA auf DVI zu wechseln oder sonst irgendeine Möglichkeit wo zwischendrin VGA ist. Die Bildsignale müssen durchgehend digital weitergeleitet werden.

Entweder musst du mit der schlechten Bild leben oder irgendwie beide Bildschirme digital anschließen. Neue Grafikkarte?


----------



## Daniel89 (12. März 2010)

Meine GraKa hat nen HDMI, DVI und VGA Anschluss.

hatte doch beides "Digital".. den Acer an HDMI und den LG an DVI (halt mittels adapter) .. aber dann zeigts den LG gar nich an (Check signal cable) und den am HDMI nur "perfekt"...


----------



## Imens0 (12. März 2010)

das Problem ist: "mittels Adapter"
wenn du vom DVI-Ausgang mittels Adapter auf VGA gehst ist das das gleiche wie direkt auf VGA. Hat dein LG keinen DVI Eingang? Also vom DVI-Ausgang über ein DVI-Kabel in den DVI-Eingang.
Wenn der LG keinen DVI Eingang hat dann glaube ich wird das nichts mit dem scharfen Bild.


----------



## Daniel89 (12. März 2010)

ne der LG hat nur einen VGA und 
der Acer 2 HDMI und einen VGA Anschluss...

geht also nich?  
danke....  -.-


----------



## Imens0 (12. März 2010)

ich fürchte nein^^
dann kannst du ihn einfach direkt an vga anschließen...aber der LG müsste vorher auch schon ein schlechtes Bild gehabt haben wenn er immer über vga angeschlossen war...


----------



## Daniel89 (12. März 2010)

ne... früher, bevor ich mir den Acer geholt habe, hatte ich den LG alleine an der GraKa an VGA angeschlossen, mit nem guten Bild! Das was der jetzt ausspuckt is ja augenschädlich nach 10 sekunden..xD

weis auch nicht, weiso die grafikkarte oder windows den Bildschirm jetzt als "nicht PnP Monitor" erkennt.. und nich mehr die daten ausliest...


----------



## Daniel89 (12. März 2010)

komisch.. ich stelle gerade fest, dass wenn ich (wie früher an VGA) nur den LG angestöpselt habe, dieser gleich (verschwommen, unscharf, verzogen) angezeigt wird, wie wenn ich gleichzeitig den Acer an HDMI auch noch angeschlossen hab.
merkwürdigerweise ist also die einstellung, bevor ich den Acer hatte, nich mehr möglich...
eh ich bin am ausrasten.. kanns doch nich sein... 
egal was ich mach.. der liest dieses Plug & play nich mehr vom LG aus und zeigt als "nicht PnP Monitor" an..


----------



## Daniel89 (12. März 2010)

PROBLEM GELÖST!

Grafikkarten Treiber deinstalliert, ältere Version rausgehauen und nu tuts perfekt! beide bildschrime scharf und der Acer mit 8.000.000 : 1 Kontrast dank LED Backlight noch beeindruckender..xD Endlich!! heheee
vielen dannk !


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (12. März 2010)

Hätte auch auf den Treiber getippt.


----------



## olddaddy (13. März 2010)

Tests


----------



## olddaddy (13. März 2010)

Hallo Daniel, ich habe das gleiche Problem.
Kannst Du bitte noch einmal erklären, was Du wie gemacht hast.
"Grafikkarten Treiber deinstalliert, ältere Version rausgehauen", was bedeutet das ?


----------



## Bernd_D. (11. April 2010)

Hallo,

nach Austausch des 2. Monitors wegen eines Defekts hatte ich genau das gleiche Problem:  1. Monitor (DVI) scharf,  2. Monitor (VGA) unscharf.

Natürlich dachte ich zuerst auch,  VGA-Bild schlechter als DVI,  aber beim "alten" 2. Monitor war das Bild auch scharf !

Ein wechselseitiges Austauschen der Monitore zeigte, daß der Fehler nicht an den Monitoren und auch nicht an der Grafikkarte lag.

Es war viel einfacher:  Das VGA-Kabel (über einen Bildschirmumschalter)hatte keinen guten Kontakt.

Lösung:  anderes VGA Kabel direkt an die GraKa: 

-->  Bild jetzt scharf, kein sichtbarer Unterschied zwischen dem
1. Monitor (DVI) und dem  2. Monitor (VGA)

Ich hoffe, diese Auskunft hilft weiter, jedenfalls ist ´s einen Versuch wert.

Gruß  Bernd


----------

